# 1984 300zx



## Cornelius (Mar 7, 2005)

Will a C-4 Borg Warner go into my 300zx if I also have the tail shaft.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

A C-4, as in from a Ford? 

I doubt it. For one thing, tranny size must be taken into account, as well as the different mounting points. You'll probably have to have a custom driveshaft made, after you get past those points. And who knows if it even bolts up to the engine.


----------



## Cornelius (Mar 7, 2005)

FUCK, the guy said it's go in an 87, so I just gotta pray to hell


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Seems to me a C-4 is a bit weak for that application, especially if it's a turbo car. C-4s were in the 250 I6 and 302 V8 ,and the weaker 351 V8 powered Fords, which back in the late 70s were nowhere near 200 hp, nor even the 160 hp (except for the 351) the NA VG30 has stock. You might have reliability issues if you plan on bumping the power up later on. I think a better choice would be the TH350. Again, there are bolt up and driveshaft issues, but personally I think GM made the better transmission. The C-6 Ford maybe can hold the torque better, but I don't know if it will fit in the trans tunnel, same with the TH400 and the 700R4.


----------

